# Mailsetup stuff

## Spacemage

Hi!

I am a little confused and can not make sense of the docs realy.

First my situation:

My linux system is connected to the Internet over a NAT/Router with dynamic internet-IP address.

I receive mail by a pop3 account.

I send mail over the same server by smtp(or at least provider),but it requires me to check mail first for me to be able to send mail.

Currently I am using kmail and that works great,but I want more:

I want to be able to read mail from the console and trigger mailexchange from both kmail and the console mailprogramm(maybe mutt).

And the squirrelmail/webserver thing from the desktopsetup guide sounded great too.

So how do I tell the 2 programms to share the same mailfolder(without damaging my mail that is) and how do I can I tell the programms to exchange mail?

----------

## slartibartfasz

 *Spacemage wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Currently I am using kmail and that works great,but I want more:
> 
> I want to be able to read mail from the console and trigger mailexchange from both kmail and the console mailprogramm(maybe mutt).
> ...

 

u can use as many user mails agents as u like - some may have a problem with the interval for checking mail though...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> And the squirrelmail/webserver thing from the desktopsetup guide sounded great too.
> 
> 

 

sqirrelmail is designed to be run on the mailserver, i'm not sure if u want this...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> So how do I tell the 2 programms to share the same mailfolder(without damaging my mail that is) and how do I can I tell the programms to exchange mail?

 

the first one should not be a problem i think, although i never tried... if i was u i'd backup my mail and give it a try...

as for the second point, what do u mean by 'exchange'? they are reading from the same mdir/mbox anyway...

----------

## Spacemage

 *slartibartfasz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> u can use as many user mails agents as u like - some may have a problem with the interval for checking mail though...
> 
> 

 

What do you mean?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sqirrelmail is designed to be run on the mailserver, i'm not sure if u want this...
> 
> 

 

I would not mind running a localmailserver if it can receive and send mail to my provider(or send it directly) but I would still have problems setting it up...

maybe I could tell kmail and mutt to read the mail from the local mailserver so that the server is something like my mailfolder

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> So how do I tell the 2 programms to share the same mailfolder(without damaging my mail that is) and how do I can I tell the programms to exchange mail? 
> ...

 

exchange between provider and my system not between the programs...

last time I tried to share the mailfolder some stuff was messed up but that was a while ago and my system changed quite a bit since then so I will try again see what comes of it.

----------

## Sledgy

see the kmail faq for maildir and locking issues.   :Wink: 

http://docs.kde.org/en/3.1/kdenetwork/kmail/faq.html

ciao

  sledgy ;-]

----------

